# Artsy Shot



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2014)

This was pretty neat. I was experimenting with different ways of getting macro shots and this was a loop over the lens. 

Not good enough for tric viewing but it was a neat pic. Almost looks like an underwater shot. 

View attachment through the loop.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2014)

Pretty cool!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2014)

That is cool for sure.


----------

